# Betta Pictures Anyone



## swordtail07

Post your pictures !!!!

it would be cool if this was a sticky post :mrgreen:


----------



## swordtail07

Heres one from a GOOGLE search


----------



## aaa

here is my fish


----------



## aaa

some more fish. the MG female picture is not good. the fish in bottom is the only true HM i ever have. he didn't spead to 180 degrees but he is in real life. straight edge.


----------



## chrisinha

how do you guys manage to take such nice pictures?

here's Miche (short for Michelangelo). I've had him for a couple of weeks and already feel like a "betta addicted"!


----------



## Damon

aaa, are those bought or bred?


----------



## ebetta2u

I am not sure if this link will allow in the forum or not..
but I will put it anyway.

This is is from my website.. It's contain over 250 picture of betta splenden....

Hope you guy enjoy them..
thanks
www.ebetta2u.com/photoalbum/


----------



## (RC)

Sunpetch,

Good to see you found your way here. We miss your Blacks in the IBC shows.


RC


----------



## janice12180

NICE PICS. THANKS FOR SHARING. YOUR BETTA MUST REALLY LOOK PRETTY SWIMMING NEAR THE BRIGHTLY COLORED PINKISH RED PLANT. WHAT A NICE SET UP. I HAVE NO MEANS TO SEND PICS BUT I'VE GOT AN AQUAMARINE BETTA NAMED AQUA LOL. AND A BURGUNDY BETTA NAMED BURGUNDY. LOL. I LIKE TO HAVE A BETTER SET UP FOR THEM. SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO DO IN THE SPRING. RIGHT NOW EACH ONE IS IN JUST A 2 GAL. TANK BUT THEY DESERVE TO BE RAISED UP ON THE FISH HEIRARCHY. LOL. I REALLY ENJOYED YOUR PIC. THANKS. JANICE.


----------



## janice12180

I HAVE ONLY MALE BETTA. MY PETSTORE DOESN'T SELL FEMALE. IN OTHER STORES ANYTIME I SAW A FEMALE BETTA THEY WEREN'T COLORFUL LIKE THE MALES. I JUST ASSUMED THAT THEY WERE ALL JUST THAT WAY AS IS THE CASE WITH OTHER ANIMALS. MALE NEEDED TO BE PRETTY TO ATTRACT THE FEMALE. ANYWAYS, THOSE PICS OF THE 3 FEMALE BETTA ARE REALLY COOL. THESE ARE FEMALE RIGHT?


----------



## hogan

dont post in all caps


----------



## chrisinha

i got another betta yesterday. it's a gift for my bf for valentines day


----------



## thapsus

Here's my betta (not that good picture)

And his tank


----------



## neb123

my breeder/show ct :mrgreen:


----------



## Lydia

nice ct and blue (i dont know what kind it is) betta, aaa.....you got a really nice ct too, neb....where do yall get those? nice betta chrisinha....


ps...i love your tank setup and your betta thapsus..... :fun: 



pps....i happen to be in a good mood today in case yall couldnt tell, lol


----------



## Vivid-Dawn

I haven't named him yet...


----------



## aaa

the red CT is from a local fish store. same as the blue/green plakat. the black orange and others are from either local or other US breeder. neb123, your CT is actually pretty good in finnage. the color if you get rid of the red and the iridscent it will be nice. it is not a melano, right?


----------



## duckdog2

chrisinha, i have a betta just like yours! soo cool looking! good luck with ur bettas everyone


----------



## CTFish guy

Hi I'm new here (not to fishes though  ) 

I plan on getting bettas this summer and I have been planning for them since last summer! But anyways, they look cool everyone! But why is this forum about Betta Splendens? Why not just bettas? There are moer then one Sub-specie of bettas (i think its called sub-species)


----------



## thatsfishy

Well, there are different species of betta, and it's not that you couldn't talk about other betta species here, it's that most people who post here are primarely into Betta splendens. But on occasion we have had threads around wild types, both bubblenesters and mouthbrooders.


----------



## CTFish guy

oh, okay well as long as people know that they exist  . But I plan on breeding a betta splenden with a Betta smaragdina  .


----------



## (RC)

We know they exist. I'm a member of the IBC Species Maintenance Program. If your interested in Other Betta types take alook here.

http://ibc-smp.org/


RC


----------



## aaa

CTFish guy @ Sun Mar 13 said:


> Hi I'm new here (not to fishes though  )
> 
> I plan on getting bettas this summer and I have been planning for them since last summer! But anyways, they look cool everyone! But why is this forum about Betta Splendens? Why not just bettas? There are moer then one Sub-specie of bettas (i think its called sub-species)


it is not sub-species. they are complete different in way of breeding for some species. they are different species. a betta imbellis and betta splendens is like a swordtail and a platy. completely different species.


----------



## chrisinha

duckdog2 @ Sun Mar 13 said:


> chrisinha, i have a betta just like yours! soo cool looking! good luck with ur bettas everyone


i havent been here in a while... which one? the whitish or the copper one?

i changed the copper's setup a little last night


----------



## satornbetta

Just wanna show picture ..... 

Nui


----------



## aaa

here is my new fish i purchase very cheap from houston show. not really good, but they are ok quality for $5 each


----------



## thatsfishy

Good deal, aaa! Who they from? They are definitly "workable". Did you get them as pairs or are they all "loners"?

Nice digicam too ...  You got some show pics too? I haven't seen a single one yet ... somebody had to take some pictures.


----------



## (RC)

YOu got some great fish for $5.00. Goes to show what you can pick up at an IBC Auction.

RC


----------



## aaa

yeah, it is a great deal. at the same price you can only get VT from walmart and in bad condition. i didn't take any picture of the show, didn't bring the camera. i will take picture of the show coming up in april in dallas/ fort worth. this is our first show and i hope it will do well. 

one is loner and one is a pair. i also got a pair of platinum red CT for $9, a platinum male for $8, really good deal.


----------



## supersixone

here are some of mine:

*Ares*



























*Elrohir*



















*Anduril*



















*Aratar*



















*Arien*



















*Narsil*



















*Elendil*


----------



## supersixone

and some others of mine...

Aranince









Elenya









Oberon









unnamed ct girl









Triton









Anubis









Mobius









Nenya 









Pegasus


----------



## thatsfishy

Suggestion to everyone who has more then one or a couple of pictures they would like to show off: this forum has a gallery feature, http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/album.php. It be so much better if you all would use it and just post a link to your album. Not everyone has broadband and threads with lots of pictures load VEEEERRRRYYYY SLLLLOOOOWWWW. 
Thanks.


----------



## thapsus

WOW, oberon looks fantastic.


----------



## svolk

I love my beta, he is one of the most entertaining fish I have ever seen. He is in my community tank, and he loves to look out of the windows of my Colosseum structure and lounge aroung in my plants. Sometimes he perches himself on top of the plastic of the thermometer and it looks like he is sitting.


----------



## helen623

Here's my pineappleish yellow male Citrus and his girlfriend Citronella (she's mad at him right now)


----------



## ravekiss

Here are my 3 guys


----------



## ravekiss

Continued...


----------



## WickedZoot

My few....


----------



## Lexus

I want that white one!


----------



## WickedZoot

LoL..

Too bad Bowie has gained a redwash.

I thought it was fin rot at first!


----------



## Imbrium

A lot of opaques get redwash as they age. I got one that was pure white, and now he's got red covering almost half of he fins. Personally I think he looks even cooler now.


----------



## Vanhelsing

3.5 months from december spawns


----------



## google

at my LFS, they rarely have white/opaque/crystal bettas.*sigh*


----------

